# Nashbar Steel CX bike



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Nashbar Steel Cyclocross Bike - Commuter Bikes

I'm looking at this bike as a commuter, casual ride, light gravel/rail to trail path bike. I think i want a steel frame and the ability to but 35/38mm tires, a rack and fenders. I'd also like STI shifting, not down tube or bar end shifters. The nahsbar fits the bill here, but i'm having trouble finding other bikes. 

Ideally, i'd like a little wider gearing than the nashbar bike - like an 11-32 (even 9-spd would be sufficient, maybe even preferred) I know that that can be changed, but as you know it's cheaper to buy it that way.

So, anyone else have any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## esXso (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice looking bike.

I'd put a 11-36 cassette and Deore derailleur on and ebay the 105

It might break the freehub though.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good commuter is anything you like to ride. How far are you going?


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

commute is only 3.6 mi. I would likely do 20-40 mile rides with the family on light trails as well. I have a road bike and a FS 29er for the more dedicated road/off road riding. This bike will be the "get on and go" for mostly casual riding. 

I'd probably only need an 11-32. Are which shimano derailleurs are compatible with the 10spd. shifters?


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Save up to 60% off new Cyclocross Road Bikes - Motobecane Fantom CX Clearance

Found this one as well - has apex 11-32, same price, looks to be similar specs.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

ordered and received the Motobecane. Put it together tonight, looks to be a nice frame with the full apex components. Wheels are of a decent weight (it would be sweeter with black spokes). 

One thing, i went to install the front wheel into the fork, and the dropout spacing was very small - roughly 85mm. I emailed a pic and description to BD, we'll see how they respond.


----------



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

Any response from the seller?


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

yes - they took care of the issue. Since it was a steel fork - i was told just to cold-set it to the right spacing. I'm ok with it and have not had any issues.


----------



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cold press?


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Just grab the legs and pull them apart until they are at the correct spacing.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Tolerances on inexpensive frames/forks can be sloppy but not a show-stopper. 
Does the bike ride a straight line if you take your hands off the bars? 
That's my quick and dirty alignment check.

Painted or Chrome?


----------



## NC2WA (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually, those two bikes (Motobecane & Nashbar) are almost equivalent.
I like SRAM and the Apex is a cool group, no not because I bought into the marketing. Advantage Moto.
The FSA Gossamer is a good crank (as is the 105 group) don't forget the carbon fork, advantage Nash.

One clear difference: the Moto has two rack/fender mounts on the rear dropouts.

Neither one looks as nice as the 2012 Raleigh RX, but then again they are $300 cheaper.
Raleigh Bicycles RX
Not sure that the Raleigh has rack mounting tabs...


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

i got the painted version - white. Bike tracks just fine. I'm liking it. I also like the wider gearing of the apex - the low gears are nice for some of the hills i ride.


----------



## ALJ (May 14, 2002)

drmayer said:


> i got the painted version - white. Bike tracks just fine. I'm liking it. I also like the wider gearing of the apex - the low gears are nice for some of the hills i ride.


I am considerting that bike as well. Any idea on the weight of it? Is the frame a tank?


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

i wouldn't call it a tank - it weighs more than my trek 1.5 and less than the 29er hardtail it replaced. I don't have a scale - so i can't weigh it. I'd say it weighs less than my wife's trek 7100 (hybrid).


----------

